# Phone is running out of storage,,



## CuriousBuz (Dec 24, 2015)

Unnecessary apps deleted, other apps, pics, music, stored on near empty 16GB SD card, caches and history deleted regularly, yet I'm constantly getting the above warning message !
Pathetic 900Mb internal phone memory shows about 50Mb free.
Any ideas ???


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Download and run CleanMaster: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.mguard&hl=en


----------



## CuriousBuz (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Rob, tried that and therein lies the problem. 
80MB free but won't let me download a 17MB app,,,, wtf ?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You'll have to uninstall a few more Apps.

Also go through this: http://www.howtogeek.com/112356/5-ways-to-free-up-space-on-android/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got a microSD card I added and then went to setting, general, applications. Then go down the list of apps and move ones that your able to move to the microSD card. It will say "Move to SD card".


----------



## CuriousBuz (Dec 24, 2015)

Not sure what's responsible but without adding apps, and sometimes even deleting what's left, the remaining space gets consumed,,, Clean Master and the like, claim to have freed, say, 40 MB but this is not apparent when I check phone storage.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well 40MB is pretty much nothing. Have you tried moving apps to the SD Card as suggested above?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> 900Mb internal phone memory


 That's too small. You will always have the problem of running out of memory.

When you buy another phone, check 2 or 3 times before purchasing to see how much memory is left after the Android OS and apps are installed.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

What kind of phone do you have and what original capacity
did it have?

I have a S5 which started out with 16GBs. I have a bunch of apps I
downloaded and stay around 7GBs free. I don't move any apps to
the 32GB SD card as it makes somethings run wonky because you never can
move an entire app to the SD card.


----------



## JohnMcDaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe your phone got virus that's why..


----------



## shardul (Nov 8, 2015)

Manufacturers already fix the memory alloted to the apps. May be its too low for your phone.
Well as you said your phone memory is just 900 mb, its actually too low. Maybe if you remove all apps you will still get low memory message 
You can remove apps which you rarely use or as suggested get a SD card and move apps to it.
And next time you buy a phone make sure it has a decent memory.


----------



## VershaMittal (Jan 21, 2016)

Go to your internal or external storage and check Android folder. Open that and then open data folder. Then delete the unnecessary app which you have already un-installed. You will get enough space by doing this.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Versha, with only 900MB storage on the phone, there will never be enough room no matter what is removed!

CuriousBuz, needs a newer phone with gigabytes of storage, not megabytes.

I saw a post by someone else on another forum who bought a phone with too little storage on it. You can't install apps, take pictures or do much except use it to make calls.


----------



## Azstarr (Feb 21, 2016)

Pls look at About Phone in your phones setting. (Usually the last entry in settings) please send the size of your RAM (random access memory) also size of data storage. ( You can also use screenshot and attach it like a picture.)


----------

